

The Lean Startup Ebook - luigivibal
http://luigivibal.com/2012/07/the-lean-startup/
The Lean Startup provides a scientific approach to creating and managing startups and get a desired product to customers' hands faster. The Lean Startup method teaches you how to drive a startup-how to steer, when to turn, and when to persevere-and grow a business with maximum acceleration. It is a principled approach to new product development.
======
lscott3
Is this legal?

~~~
pedalpete
no, the book is still under copy-right protection. I've flagged the link.

~~~
luigivibal
flagged as what?

